# Rachel Show Pictures



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Some pictures of my daughter Rachel. She's a 100 lb fireball and will show anything 

2021 NC State Fair










2020 NC State Fair










2021 NC State Fair










2021 Eastern NC 4H Show and Sale










This is "Drake"
He came to us from Turner Shorthorns in Somerset OH. He is a Shorthorn + Plus. He's Rachel's new talent for the 2022 4H Show and Sale. He's #71


Turner Shorthorns


The video was take this summer, but this picture is current. He was 840lbs at the weigh in two weeks ago.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Beautiful animals! Good work, Rachel!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Way to go, Rachel! You must be very proud of her.🤩

I can't believe how fluffy Drake is. 😚


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking really good.  😁


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

So Drake the Steak weighed 840 lbs in December. He measures 74" at heart girth now which according to the attached table is 1124 lbs. I don't know how accurate that is, but that's about what we thought he weighed. We are mixing in some Senior Horse Feed with his ration now which is higher in fat. We'd like to get him over 1200 lbs by the show which is in a few weeks.





__





How To Estimate Weight of Live Beef


How to estimate the weight of beef on the hoof using a tape measure.



askthemeatman.com


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow Drake is very handsome! At first I thought you were taking about a goat the weighed 840lbs and I was shocked


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Very beautiful animals. Well done to Rachell.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Really nice big boy. But why didn't you smile? Alot of work went into.him. you have a reason to be happy! Good Job!💖


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The Eastern NC 4H Livestock Show and Sale is today. Drake weighed in at 1148 lbs so he has gained 308 lbs since December. That's decent. He cleans up real nice, but I think he needs a little more finish.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Let us know.how you place and how many ribbons you get!😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

All in all it was a successful 4H project. First off, nobody got hurt 
Drake finished 3rd in his class. But, more important he brought $2400 at the "sale" which will cover all of our expenses including the premium price we paid for him. But, they don't actually "buy" the animal, we get to keep it. So, basically we get a freezer full of free beef. At today's prices it is probably $4000 worth conservatively.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s great! 3rd is really good! So y’all really butcher your cattle after they have been shown?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What great news!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s great! 3rd is really good! So y’all really butcher your cattle after they have been shown?


There isn't much else you could do with a steer (castrated male). That's really the point of the 4H Show and Sale program, all of the animals are raised for meat. There are steers, pigs, lambs and meat goats.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ooohhhhh. I didn’t know that’s what 4h was mostly about. I was never involved in it.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The way I’m thinking is: “That’s such a NICE cow! I would just keep him as a pet to live out his days.” That’s just me though. Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

GOOD JOB! 3rd is Great! Premium price for a your hard work. Congrats...pretty good get paid & free beef! 💝💖🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work. 👍


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Drake went to see "the man" this morning. Hanging weight was 726 lbs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Drake's home and resting comfortably.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My son showed a steer, only one year. His steer followed him around like a puppy. He won best carcass quality, so was the 3rd one to enter the bidding ring which I’m sure helped him get a good price, and then followed him willingly onto the truck after the auction.
At our fair, the bidders do keep the beef.
John felt so bad - like he was betraying him as he left him in the truck that was headed to the butchers.
Notice how his hat brim is chewed? He let Blackjack do that. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry I am late, but wanted to say Congrats! It fascinates me that the show and sale are already over? I know cattle tend to start showing here earlier than other species, but our sales are not until end of summer or early fall, but here in KY the kids go to county fairs (any fair with an open 4-H/FFA or breeding show not just your own county) and there are a series of district shows put on by KY Dept of Agriculture.


----------

